# News & Current Events > World News & Affairs >  WikiLeaks: Next leak seven times larger than Iraq logs

## Bruno

http://www.breitbart.com/article.php...show_article=1

Whistleblowing website WikiLeaks said Monday it was planning to publish nearly three million more secret documents in its next mass release of confidential material, according to its Twitter feed. 

WikiLeaks did not say when the release would be, nor on what subject, but the number of documents would be seven times larger than its release last month when it posted some 400,000 secret documents about the war in Iraq on its site. 

"Next release is 7x the size of the Iraq War Logs. intense pressure over it for months. Keep us strong," WikiLeaks said on its Twitter feed, adding a link to a donations website. 

It would be WikiLeaks' third mass release of classified documents after it published 77,000 secret US files on the Afghan conflict in July. 

WikiLeaks argues the release of the documents, US-soldier authored incident reports from 2004 to 2009, has shed light on the wars, including allegations of torture by Iraqi forces and reports that suggested 15,000 additional civilian deaths in Iraq. 

WikiLeaks' announcement comes just days after Sweden issued an international arrest warrant for the website's head, Australian Julian Assange, wanted for questioning related to rape and sexual molestation accusations.

----------


## TheState

I wonder what it is, here is their following tweet:




> The coming months will see a new world, where global history is redefined. Keep us strong: http://is.gd/hzbIa

----------


## FrankRep

*WikiLeaks ready to drop a bombshell on Russia*
http://www.csmonitor.com/World/Europ...-read-about-it


*WikiLeaks: Is Russia the Next Target?*


Time.com
Nov. 01, 2010


So far Russia has had no official response. But on Wednesday, an official at the Center for Information Security of the FSB, Russia's secret police, gave a warning to WikiLeaks that showed none of the tact of the U.S. reply to the Iraq revelations. "It's essential to remember that given the will and the relevant orders, [WikiLeaks] can be made inaccessible forever," the anonymous official told the independent Russian news website LifeNews.

When reached by TIME, the FSB, which is the main successor to the Soviet KGB, declined to elaborate on the comment or say whether it was the agency's official position. But history has shown that the FSB readily steps in to shut down Internet tattlers. In June, a Russian analog to WikiLeaks called Lubyanskaya Pravda published a series of documents it claimed to be top-secret FSB files detailing the agency's operations in the former Soviet Union and conflicts with other Russian security forces....


*SOURCE:*
http://www.time.com/time/world/artic...028283,00.html

----------


## Vessol

It'd have to be a really $#@!ing big bombshell if it's about Russia. Honestly, popular opinion has never been on the Russian governments side.

----------


## Thomas

awesome!

----------


## Lucille

Wikileaks to Drop the A-Bomb of Leaks 






> "The coming months will see a new world, where global history is redefined." Wikileaks Twitter
> 
> WikiLeaks Announces Release 7x the Size of the Iraq War Logs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> ...


http://www.azrainman.com/2010/11/wik...-of-leaks.html

----------


## tangent4ronpaul

The A-Bomb of leaks and something that would change the world forever would be something like documenting that we are behind Al Queda, planning documents for 9/11, the game plan to rip of the world's population and shove everyone into a one world government.  Basically, something that said the truthers were right.

If they did that, several governments, the financial system and - well, everything, would change radically and quickly.

Or would that be the H-Bomb of leaks?

-t

----------


## Thomas

> The A-Bomb of leaks and something that would change the world forever would be something like documenting that we are behind Al Queda, planning documents for 9/11, the game plan to rip of the world's population and shove everyone into a one world government.  Basically, something that said the truthers were right.
> 
> If they did that, several governments, the financial system and - well, everything, would change radically and quickly.
> 
> Or would that be the H-Bomb of leaks?
> 
> -t


H-Bomb

----------


## RM918

A sigh at all the comments wishing him to be assassinated. We are indistinguishable from Russia, and they have the gall to wrap themselves in the flag! Goddamned cowards.

----------


## Agorism

The fascists want to assassinate all journalists.

----------


## Madly_Sane

They declared him an enemy of the state, not _the_ state, but _their_ state. The fascist state

----------


## pcosmar

> If they did that, several governments, the financial system and - *well, everything, would change radically and quickly.*


Doubts.
They have released some very damning information already. 
*No one gives a $#@!.*

They talk about the non-existent security threat,,and ignore the information and proof of the government lies and incompetence.

I expect more of the same.

----------


## RM918

Everywhere I goddamn look, this guy DARES to let us know what our government has been actively trying to stop us from knowing and these sycophantic jingoistic buffoons are begging for him to be assassinated. It's hard to keep any hope going for this country.

----------


## charrob

Dispatches - Iraq&apos;s Secret War Files

----------


## HOLLYWOOD

Completely awesome... unfortunately, the empires have targets painted all over him.

He's a dead man... exposing the Lies of these Empires.  Too Bad he hasn't been able to access or release Top Secret documents. There's where you truly get a taste of what these governments are all about.

----------


## sync

Maybe it will be evidence of the FSB involvement in the plane crash that took out the entire Polish government.

That would be pretty damning...

----------


## libertybrewcity

So is he in hiding now that Sweden issued an arrest warrant? He should hide in Iceland where he is most likely to be safe..

----------


## Aratus

Is this all why the 2011 "mission accomplished" date got elongated into a 2014 date by NATO?
if we are trying to revert back to a "hearts + minds" military advisor mode near the poppy fields...

----------


## Promontorium

7 times more information that no one will care about a day later.

----------


## itshappening

I predict that this guy will be killed soon,  his plane will "crash"

----------


## eOs

+1776 to Julian Assange. I tip my hat to the man. Here's hoping he stays safe and we don't have to open this insurance file under any dire circumstance.

----------

